# 32-bit or 64-bit? (Intel Pentium D 925)



## tmkilani (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,
I have an Acer Aspire M1610 with an *Intel Pentium D 925* Processor, can anyone tell me if my Processor is 32-bit or 64-bit?

Thank you,
:grin:


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

64-bit
Intel® Pentium® D Processor 925 (4M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB)with SPEC Code(s)SL9D9, SL9KA


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

It's 64-bit.


----------

